# Leds with a lite FX/color organ flicker question



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey techsters!

I have a dilemma. I want to use a circuit like the LiteFX unit, which is a color organ circuit (right?) but the fx unit is ac, and leds run on very low dc currents. I tried using a dc walwart, but it acts as a capacitor, so the leds never really go off before the next blinking signals come thru, so you get a very muted blink effect. 

I wanted to use this for my screeching monkeys and a beating heart this year. Is there something I can buy to convert ac into a low voltage dc current with out the capacitor effect?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good question. There are led dimmers....but I don't know a solution for led color organs.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Let me modify that. 

I have a sound-to-light kit right here in my hands. A mini electronics kit MK103. I haven't made it yet...but it converts sound to led light. However...it probably doesn't dim the lights the way the LightFX boxes do.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Do you think that the mic can be swapped for a input plug, and the leds can go out on wires? That's definitely an affordable solution.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see why not. In fact...I planned to run wires out from the board instead of soldering down the leds. It's a small board, but I want it hidden. And I want the leds to be interchangeable if possible.

My plan...

I don't know how well this will work..but my theory is to have a magic potion bottle. When a child talks to the bottle, the bottle lights up in sync to their voice. Or another option...the bottle would sync to audio played from an mp3 player if I replaced the mic with an audio plug. But as I stated...I haven't soldered the kit together yet.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'd be interested to know how it works out for ya.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's the board I have. (I didn't buy it from this source though.)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

thats the apogee yes?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> thats the apogee yes?


huh? Apogee what?

The only apogee I ever knew....was a bong....back in my college days.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This. I guess its not a brand name, just a vendor.

http://www.apogeekits.com/color_organ_light_kit.htm


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

How is your circuit wired, it sounds as if you cathode of the LED is being controlled and you have a ground path through you circuit board.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

a lot of times people make leds flash at a different speeds to make them appear to dim and brighten. the flashing is still fast enough that you don't see it obviously.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> This. I guess its not a brand name, just a vendor.
> 
> http://www.apogeekits.com/color_organ_light_kit.htm


Yup...that's it. Velleman....PMK-103.


----------

